# Dakota & Faith vacation pics (finally)!!!



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*As some of you may know we went on a short vacation to Captiva Island, FL. It’s a beautiful, small tropical island in the Gulf of Mexico off the coast of Fort Myers, FL and we were fortunate enough to be able to bring the furkids along with us.

Relaxing on the screened in patio at the rental house. Hey, this is a vacation after all!*









*The house had a sand box and Dakota loved it! I think we need to get a sand box for a certain doggie.*



























*Then we headed to the beach…*




































*...more to follow…*


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Wow! An even BIGGER sandbox!!!*






















































*…to be continued…*


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Whoa! Watch out for those waves!*









*Who’s up for some playing on the beach?*









*Aahh! Mommy help!*









*Uh oh! Brace for it!*









*Back off punk!*








*
Faith: “Yeah you better run! There’s more where that came from!”*









*Now I can finally catch some rays in peace without that pesky husky around.*









*…continued…*


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Faith tries her hand at swimming…*









*...and look what washed up on the shore!*









*Not one of my better faces. Lol*









*Two sets of paw prints…*



























*And back at the house after a day full of sun, surf and swimmin’…they were pooped!*

















*
And finally...The End!*


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are beautiful, beautiful dogs! As are the photos - looks like ye had a great time - I love seeing dogs being dogs - tearing around the beach, swimming, chasing etc!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!!!!!! I love them both, Dakota is breathtaking and I love Faith's smile!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you all had a blast!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow what stunning photos i loved looking at them you have 2 beautiful stunning dogs dakota is just mezmirizing when yo look in those beautiful eyes and i love the ome of faith the first one in the second lot of pics were she looks like shes smiling in fact i could go on and on about each and every pic thanks so much for sharing you beautiful pics with us xxx


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow those are like sum amazing pix!! One of those looked like Faith was smiling. Both are beautiful!! I think Dakota needs his own sand box at home. lol.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are fantastic photos!! Put those in a memory book! They were sure having a good time and you could tell they really enjoyed every minute!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

That looks like a great beach. And it looks like fun was had by all. Great pic.s


----------



## Goozin (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my they are so sweet toghether! The picture were Faith is afraid of the waves is so funny! Kodak moment!  

How did it go when they got together? Did the Husky come first or the chihuahua and were they friends right from the beginnig?? My boyfriend wants a bigger dog someday...A Pitbull :S


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful photos and beautiful dogs. They look so happy and having fun with you on vacation.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> They are beautiful, beautiful dogs! As are the photos - looks like ye had a great time - I love seeing dogs being dogs - tearing around the beach, swimming, chasing etc!


Many thanks! Yep, I'm a huge fan of action shots when it comes to the furkids! :coolwink:




*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Beautiful pictures!!!!!! I love them both, Dakota is breathtaking and I love Faith's smile!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you all had a blast!





mazza lovin my chi's said:


> wow what stunning photos i loved looking at them you have 2 beautiful stunning dogs dakota is just mezmirizing when yo look in those beautiful eyes and i love the ome of faith the first one in the second lot of pics were she looks like shes smiling in fact i could go on and on about each and every pic thanks so much for sharing you beautiful pics with us xxx


Thank you both! Faith's smile is definitely one of my favs and a lucky catch too. She'd been panting with her tongue out and she slipped her tongue back into her mouth just as hubby snapped the picture...came out PERFECT!!! lol




Ciarra said:


> Wow those are like sum amazing pix!! One of those looked like Faith was smiling. Both are beautiful!! I think Dakota needs his own sand box at home. lol.


Thanks! I definitely think he needs a sandbox at home too! 




Dazy Mae said:


> Those are fantastic photos!! Put those in a memory book! They were sure having a good time and you could tell they really enjoyed every minute!





chi's R me said:


> That looks like a great beach. And it looks like fun was had by all. Great pic.s


Thank you both for the nice words, we all had a blast. Wishing we were still there! lol




Goozin said:


> Oh my they are so sweet together! The picture were Faith is afraid of the waves is so funny! Kodak moment!
> 
> How did it go when they got together? Did the Husky come first or the chihuahua and were they friends right from the beginnig?? My boyfriend wants a bigger dog someday...A Pitbull :S


Much appreciated! We adopted the husky first and the chihuahua second. I wouldn't say they were "friends" from the beginning but they got along when they were first introduced. As Faith opened up to us as her new owners, she also opened up to Dakota as her "big brother". So they got along from the very beginning and things have continued to improve from there.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are really stunning photos and two beautiful furkids


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! Valerie you were so right, these pictures are worth waiting for!!!!
I can't even pick a favorite. Everyone is fantastic. I am sitting here with a huge smile on my face. Faith and Dakota are absolutely stunning. I am in love!
It looks like you all had a wonderful time, and the dogs seemed to have enjoyed each other too. 
Tell hubby that he did an awesome job on the pics!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful photos they are so sweet!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> OMG! Valerie you were so right, these pictures are worth waiting for!!!!
> I can't even pick a favorite. Everyone is fantastic. I am sitting here with a huge smile on my face. Faith and Dakota are absolutely stunning. I am in love!
> It looks like you all had a wonderful time, and the dogs seemed to have enjoyed each other too.
> Tell hubby that he did an awesome job on the pics!


LOL I told you!  And you think you can't pic a favorite, these are just a FEW of the pics I had to choose from! It's so hard to choose which to post because they're all great. :foxes15: Oh well, I'm glad everyone is enjoying the ones I did pick. 

I will definitely pass on the compliments to hubby. Boost his ego a bit.  lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> LOL I told you!  And you think you can't pic a favorite, these are just a FEW of the pics I had to choose from! It's so hard to choose which to post because they're all great. :foxes15: Oh well, I'm glad everyone is enjoying the ones I did pick.
> 
> I will definitely pass on the compliments to hubby. Boost his ego a bit.  lol


I'm sure it was hard for you to choose :laughing1:.
It's so funny that a Husky and a itty bitty Chihuahua can compliment each other so well, but they do! They are both so beautiful Valerie. You are a lucky girl!
Yeah, it's good to boost the hubby's ego a bit every once in awhile.Lol!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow wow wow, stunning pics!! Dakotas eyes are amazing. Like Aquarius said, I also love seeing dogs being well.........dogs, running on the beach, digging etc etc!
Esp love the pic of them together 3rd last and also the pic of Faith 'watch out for the waves' lol, her expression is great!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Breathtaking photos. Your husky is stunning! I love Faith's smile


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww thanks guys! Yep, love Faith's expression. Poor thing was scared the waves at first but she got over it quickly. She started out approaching the water and then turning tail and running back up the beach when a wave came at her. LOL They're always making me laugh!


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

So many good pictures! Makes me want to go on vacation!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay Val, where do I start??? First off, you are adorable. Secondly, your hub takes amazing photos. The pics are amazing. Dakota with her face buried in the sand? How hilarious do you get? Faith smiling? Her swimming? The two of them running in the sand? The footprints? I always take pictures of my little girls (real kids) in the sand when we are on vacation. Don't know why, but I do. Them on the lounge chair? Both of their tongues out in the one picture? How do you choose? They are gorgeous. You guys are great parents and these pictures were absolutely worth waiting for (just like you said). Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful angels with us.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww, thank you Robin! You're too sweet, you know!  Had to make sure I got good pics from this trip since we won't be going for another vacation until the beginning of September. Vacation = more pics, no vacation = well, less pics. lol Ooh I can't wait till September!!! Man, just got back and already thinking about our next trip.  I haven't seen pics of your pack lately.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I absolutely loved those pictures. Well worth the wait!! Wow, just stunningly beautiful! Thanks for posting those. I will look at them again now and wish I was there.... 



Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww dakota and the sandbox is absolute!  i wanted to get one of those too but they're pretty pricey...without the sand too !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Valerie, your fur-kids are just absolutely gorgeous, and the pictures are amazing!


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like your furbabies had so much fun. you've captured Faith's cute smile. hehehe. I like the photo when she's like afraid of the waives. Her tail looks that of a squirrel. That was such a great vacation.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

So many beautiful pictures that it's hard to say "this is my favorite," but I just adore the ones with the two pawprints, then the paws, and finally with both of them lying side by side in the sand. What wonderful little furkins you have.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

fantastic! i really enjoyed looking at yor photos...my dream vacation is bringing the dogs to a beach in a warm sttate!

i have taken them to Massachusetts but the water there probably isn't was warm as where you went. was that a dog friendly beach you had them on.. are there many in florida? 

I just love your dogs they always seem so happy and lovin life.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice compliments!



catalat said:


> was that a dog friendly beach you had them on.. are there many in florida?


I would say that almost all of the beaches I've been to in Florida are dog friendly. The beaches in Sanibel/Captiva Islands are pet friendly but all dogs must be kept on lead at all times. Other beaches in FL do allow pets off lead but not at the island we were on.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the new siggy Valerie!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Love the new siggy Valerie!!


Isn't it great?! Moni did it for me and I love it!!!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

All your photos look AMAZING. Your doggies are really cute and look soooooo happy!!  What a great thread.

That pic of Faith swimming is awesome! Great pic!

And I am completely in love with Dakota. I always dreamed of having a blue-eyed Husky one day (bf against idea - the whole three dogs thing, not enough running space for big dog, etc. etc...)


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

PixiePink said:


> All your photos look AMAZING. Your doggies are really cute and look soooooo happy!!  What a great thread.
> 
> That pic of Faith swimming is awesome! Great pic!
> 
> And I am completely in love with Dakota. I always dreamed of having a blue-eyed Husky one day (bf against idea - the whole three dogs thing, not enough running space for big dog, etc. etc...)


Aww thank you. You're so sweet. 

Having a blue eyed husky had always been my childhood dream too and never did I ever imagine how great it would be having one. They are like no other breed I've ever encountered. Although now that hubby knows how crazy they are and just how much hair they shed, he doesn't want another one! Bummer, but that just means more Chis which is more than welcome! :coolwink:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww I missed pictures of Dakota and Faith. Looks like you guys had so much fun during your vacation. I just loved the pictures of the furkids on the beach. Did you guys fly or drive to Florida?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Did you guys fly or drive to Florida?


Actually we currently live in Florida. lol We're about a 4 hour drive from the vacation spot. But we moved from Mukilteo, WA (not too far from you!) in September and we did drive the 3,000+ mile trip from the PNW to Central FL! That was a trek! And it looks like we _may_ be moving back to WA. That'll be fun.  I sure am glad we missed the outrageous heat wave going on out there in the Seattle area this year.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very beautiful photos. I just love the interaction between
Faith and Dakota. What great dogs they are.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

My reply is a little late (like 2 months late, lol), but great pictures! It looks like Dakota and Faith had a great time! I'm so happy you ended up with her


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I'm so happy you ended up with her


Thanks Jessie and it wouldn't have been possible without you, so I am very grateful for your help! We are very happy with her and so glad she ended up with us as well.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Dakota and Faith really look like they've been together forever! They both really do compliment each other well, and look how lucky they both are! 

We should have a mini chi meetup sometime, since we both live in the Orlando area!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, we should. And they do act like they've been best friends forever, such an unusual couple but they do compliment each other so well.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

They are beautiful and look like they had a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Girl.....those are great pics. Oh.....Dakota is one gorgeous dog, and Faith is just as precious as ever. They looked like they had a blast. I love the pic of Dakota showing his teeth running from the water, and the one of Faith smiling for the camera lol!!!

Lori


----------

